# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Peter  Piper Pizza coming to moore!?

## Jesseda

Was at jcpennys the other day and an employee told me that Peter Pipers is goin in at the old Dustys location. Can anyome confirm that?

----------


## Jesseda

just went to their website and it shows its true

----------


## Roger S

> just went to their website and it shows its true


Yes... It was posted in the Moore FB group a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

Wow!  More pizza in Moore.  Is this the best we can do?

----------


## Jesseda

> Wow!  More pizza in Moore.  Is this the best we can do?


 Well at least it isn't another chicken ranch place or cheap Chinese take out. Moore will not get anything upscale, its a middle class town where most of the residence are penny pinchers, lol just ask the small retail businesses downtown. the new Mexican restaurant the lazy donkey has been getting lot of hate because they charge for white queso lol.

----------


## zcamaro70

Went by today and this is permanently closed.  They had semi's backed up loading all of the video game systems.

----------


## zcamaro70

On the Peter Piper website, only stores in Texas are listed.  Looks like the Oklahoma ones have closed

----------


## jedicurt

> Went by today and this is permanently closed.  They had semi's backed up loading all of the video game systems.


well that was quick

----------


## jn1780

> On the Peter Piper website, only stores in Texas are listed.  Looks like the Oklahoma ones have closed


I guess Chucky won the battle for Oklahoma.

----------


## stile99

> I guess Chucky won the battle for Oklahoma.


Maybe after he takes on Main Event, Incredible Pizza, Dave & Busters, Celebration Station, HeyDay, Brickopolis...

----------


## drinner-okc

We were there yesterday evening, place was busy, birthday parties the game room was packed.  Never had any idea!

----------


## jn1780

> Maybe after he takes on Main Event, Incredible Pizza, Dave & Busters, Celebration Station, HeyDay, Brickopolis...


That's true. Peter Piper business model more closely mirrored Chucky Cheese though.  They only offered video games and make no attempt to appeal to adults. Just a cheap place to have a kids birthday party.

----------

